#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  > [SOLVED] Insert object image of jpeg and PNG in powerpoint

## vbvba

Hello Guys,

Trust all are doing well.. :Smilie: 

I dont know whether this forum is the right place to ask this question on powerpoint
However will tell my query, I would like to insert object of JPEg or PNG image in Powerpoint 2010.
If i insert it will display blank image.
Please reply with your thoughts or ideas on a VBA code or normal procedure in powerpoint to display the PNG or JPEG object file.
Waiting for your replies

----------


## impresxy

You want blank image or when you insert picture, ppt shows blank (no picture)?
to insert picture it's simply goto "insert" -> "Picture" -> select picture -> double click picture -> done ----- from this, picture shall be shown up?

----------

